# can rats have freash cranberries?



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i make my own cranberry sauce every christmas and have some freash cranberries i was wondering if they could be given as a treat


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

I've given frozen cranberries, but my girls didn't like them much...


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

thease are freash they keep steeling them but i havent let them eat any


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I give mine dried ones; they seem to like it enough for me to keep it in their mix.


----------

